# 2011 Flex Pro Bodybuilding and Figure Championships



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2011 Flex Pro Bodybuilding and Figure Championships With the loss of the 2010 Ironman Pro, there will be no IFBB men???s pro bodybuilding in Southern California this year. But next year, Flex Magazine along with Ultimate Nutrition is bringing back men???s pro bodybuilding to Los Angeles, with the 2011 Flex Pro Bodybuilding and Figure Championships [...]

*Read More...*


----------

